# Update on the K-39AF



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've used my new Ridgid snake now about a dozen times and I just had to report, HOW THE HECK DID I LIVE WITHOUT IT?:laughing:
I don't even break a sweat anymore, just sit there holding down the trigger, out and then in, out and then in. Man oh man this thing is wonderful!:thumbup:

I've always used the Auto Feed on the bigger machines like my Spartan but always thought the smaller drill snake AF were sort of lame and didn't work well. Boy was I wrong, this sucka is fast and powerful.:yes:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Fast And Powerful= Kinked Cables-be Careful Ir,


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Auto feed helps save the back :thumbup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

leak1 said:


> Fast And Powerful= Kinked Cables-be Careful Ir,



It's not so fast that I can't stop it in time. had a couple of tough ones today but finally got through, great little machine. Paid for itself 5 times over already.:thumbsup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Got to love when a machine pays for itself fast. :thumbsup:
My DM-55 paid for itself in 2 1/2 months. Thought it would take longer.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Keep me updated..i might buy one if you still like it after a month or so.


----------



## That One Guy (Sep 14, 2008)

ironranger, what size cable are you using? I use a general but also still have a k-38 I used today. I never run bigger than 1/4" in mine. 

Ive never been a fan of AF on my machines while going in as I like to feel the cable and unplug the line, then use the AF while retrieving to clean the line. IMO AF going in is dangerous and leads to kinked cables, more so for inexperienced guys but still. 

I like the fact that both my General and Ridgid K-38 I can control the speed really easy with the trigger and crawl past traps and such without looping the cable in the drum then kick the speed up.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

That One Guy said:


> ironranger, what size cable are you using? I use a general but also still have a k-38 I used today. I never run bigger than 1/4" in mine.
> 
> Ive never been a fan of AF on my machines while going in as I like to feel the cable and unplug the line, then use the AF while retrieving to clean the line. IMO AF going in is dangerous and leads to kinked cables, more so for inexperienced guys but still.
> 
> I like the fact that both my General and Ridgid K-38 I can control the speed really easy with the trigger and crawl past traps and such without looping the cable in the drum then kick the speed up.


The K-39AF has variable speed so it's pretty easy to regulate. I think the cable is the 5/16, the one that came with it, I don't think I would go smaller. It only came with a 25 footer so I ordered the 35 foot. I'll never go back to hand cranking or hand feeding, no way.:thumbsup:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I got mine with the 35' 3/8 inner core cable (as well as the 25' 5/16 it came with) which is great for 2'' lines. This is a really tuff cable, hard to kink, once I used it for a soft plug in a 3'' line and it cleared it no problem. I wouldn't normally use it on 3'' but in a jam it'll work. I don't do a lot of drain cleaning, anything 3'' and up I usually refer out. I almost bought the cordless one they have, but I thought with a tough plug the batteries would die too fast. I got mine online at "heavy duty store" about 4-5 months ago and at that time they had the best deal. Ridgid had a promotion as well so it came with a free toilet auger. It sounds like e-bay is a good place to check too.


----------



## That One Guy (Sep 14, 2008)

ironranger said:


> The K-39AF has variable speed so it's pretty easy to regulate. I think the cable is the 5/16, the one that came with it, I don't think I would go smaller. It only came with a 25 footer so I ordered the 35 foot. I'll never go back to hand cranking or hand feeding, no way.:thumbsup:


I guess ive gotten used to holding it with one hand and feeding with the other. Sometimes I can rest it on my knee. The 5/16" cable is a good size but I mainly use mine for tub drains and 1/4" lav sink drains in the older homes. I carry 100' of 3/8" cable in a different machine for other drains. 

Hand cranking sucks lol but I do have an ericson crawl head cable in a hand drum that comes in hady once in a great while.


----------

